# The search continues.....



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

I am starting a new thread in the search for our GSD puppy. 

We are starting from square one after backing out of a deal made with a local breeder. 

here is the link to the original thread if any one is interested.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1084673&page=1&nt=2&fpart=1

One breeder we contacted through a contact on this board is in NC and we are in FL. They have beautiful dogs but I don't know if we will be getting into a similar situation with what we just went through by not setting foot on the kennel or meeting any of the dogs before purchasing. They seem much more reputable and knowledgeable than what we were dealing with before and we have not made any commitments. Just wanted to throw it out there for some opinions. The breeder is:

http://www.hausbrezel.com/

They have 2 pups left out of a litter that are 8wks old. One female and one male. After talking with her for about an hour she recommended the male for out situation. here is the email and pics of the pups:

Hello Mike:

thank you for your inquiry.

I currently do have a male and a female available.

The male pup is out of: V Franka v Waterloo, Sch. 1 a daughter to my handsome stud dog, V Sasko v.d. Wiesenau, Sch. 3...the pup looks very much like Sasko, deep red and black, dark eye color, very outgoing, happy puppy.
The Sire: V Piper v TeMar, Sch. 3 a very handsome male.

Price: $3,000 includes shipping to Fla. and crate which you keep.
or
I have a female his littermate...she will have a "plush" coat, a little thicker than they like to see in the show ring.
price: $2,000 includes shipping
or
I have a female out of:
V Panjo v. Kirschenthal, Sch. 3
and
V Vana v Kraichbach, sch. 2
This female is very beautiful, looks much like her mother, Vana
Price: $3,000 includes shipping and crate.
photos to follow...please advise...
Regards
Toni Brezel

here is the male. 











here is the female. Don't like the fluffy coat.











Thanks in advance for any input. 

Mike


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Personally, $3,000 would result in me continuing to look elsewhere. Hard pressed for $2,000 except in this case that would include shipping and a crate. 

Many people have their dogs shipped from a breeder without ever being able to physically meet the breeder or dogs so don't let that hold you back from researching and finding the right dog for you. Just continue to be diligent in your research and questions.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Those two pics look identical to me. I am not a trained eye tho so could be wrong. Very cute either way.


----------



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

Whoops. they are both pics of the male. I'll try and fix it. but don't think we want the female anyways.


----------



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

here is the female.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are open to shipping, there are other breeders just as good for a more fair price.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Personally, $3,000 would result in me continuing to look elsewhere. Hard pressed for $2,000 except in this case that would include shipping and a crate.


Those prices are pretty well in the realm of average (though admitedly toward the high end of average) for pups from successful German Show lines like this breeder has. Similar pups from these general bloodlines and similarly credentialed parents are commonly found in that range.


----------



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

I thought about deleting the price from the post because that is the least of our considerations. Don't get me wrong...It's not a price is no object...... but we are more concerned with the right dog for us.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have to say that those prices, even here in Canada for credited and titled parents are average.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Mike, what type of dog are you looking for. Companion dog, showline GSD, protection dog, dog that might do well in SCH Training, etc. It does make a difference and perhaps that was included in your original post.

Why did the breeder recommend the male.

There site sounds good, but says nothing about any type of guarantees, for example regarding hip dysplasia. And if the dogs are bred to German Working Line dogs, at their price, you should be able to get the pup registered in Germany, which is much more meaningful then the AKC registration.

The breeder handled all that stuff for me; the cost of the pup $900.00. I should add the dog was bought as a companion dog, in short not the most dominant of the litter, albeit quite protective of my home.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: fireman3571The male pup is out of: V Franka v Waterloo, Sch. 1 a daughter to my handsome stud dog, V Sasko v.d. Wiesenau, Sch. 3...the pup looks very much like Sasko, deep red and black, dark eye color, very outgoing, happy puppy.
> The Sire: V Piper v TeMar, Sch. 3 a very handsome male.


Here is a picture of Piper: http://temarshepherds.com/piper.htm

He is a half sibling to my Dena & Keefer.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't know anything about these specific dogs but I do like the idea of a male for you guys since your Corgi seems like she likes being head lady dog of the house and the chances of friction are going to be less with a male - or a laid back female could also work.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sofie, the larger pup in my avatar, is from Hausbrezel.


----------



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, Just wanted to announce that WE FOUND A PUPPY!!!! We are picking up our male puppy tomorrow at the airport. I wanted to thank every one for their help and advice on choosing the right dog for our family. We spent lots of time talking to the breeder on the phone and via email and we are confident we got the right dog. I look forward to continuing my education on GSD's and I am sure I will become a frequent poster of pictures and questions. Here he is waiting to come home. These are from today via email from our breeder Haus Brezel. 




























I guess this one was a week or two ago.










Thanks again everyone,

Mike


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He is absolutely _adorable_! Congratulations on your newest addition!







I've been following this thread and am so glad that you were able to find the perfect GSD pup for you. I can't wait to see pictures as he grows.

Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations on your new addition!!

Which litter is your pup from?


----------



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

Tick tock, tick tock.....Waiting on a 1:49 pm Delta flight arrival......It's gonna be a looooong morning. 

Still not sure on a name for the boy. My wife and kids want to name him Cody (as in our favorite city Cody, WY) but we are worried that it's to close to Corkey our corgi. We have practiced calling out Cody and seeing if Corkey reacts and she doesn't so it might work. I personally like calling him Wasko. For any one like me that didn't know, in german the W sounds like a V. I think I'm out numbered on that one though.

He is from:

V Franka von Waterloo, Sch. 1
and
V Piper v TeMar, Sch. 3

Hope eveyone has a great weekend! I know we will!

Mike


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! I like Wasko better than Cody, but I know a teen w/ that name and he is a handful. And you are right, the names are similar, I'd go a bit different. I named my pup Karlo and that is similar to my LC Kacie, but they do know the difference.
Looks like you found a keeper-pics are adorable!
Good thoughts for safe arrival.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

What is his registered name?
I think that Corkey/Cody are too similar - once you actually start using both regularly, you may find both dogs getting a little confused...

Don't forget we all need many, many pictures


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes and to add, just because your Corgi doesn't mix up the name does not mean that the pup won't. I like Wasco myself. Whatever you decide CONGRATS on your new addition!


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

That looks like it's going to be a very nice pup, thank you so much for doing more research before deciding on a pup and breeder!!

I look forward to watching him grow up here on the board, and for what it's worth - I really like the name Wasko as well!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

The cutest pup!! So very happy for you!!

Enjoy every second with your puppy -- even the bites!!

Xargos is now 8 months and even though I wouldn't want to go back as I greatly enjoy him as growing into his doghood, the puppihood is a wonderful time to treasure and look back to!

Pictures!!

Tanya


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

He's one handsome pup no matter what you name him!
Congratulations


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

He's so cute! I just read your posts today and I'm glad you purchased from Haus Brezel- when we were looking for our GSD, they came highly recommended. We were actually going to call them (we live about 5 hours away from the kennel) but then stumbled on Kaiser on craigslist! Congrats, I'm sure I'll see you on here a bit!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I know that long distance dog purchasing is done all over the place. I myself could not ever do this nor do I understand and never will how others do it. If I had purchased sight unseen any of the dogs we met before getting our male, we would have wound up as very unhappy owners. I think this would go double had we had a bad experience previously.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

If one is purchasing from a well established, reputable kennel of desirable lines, there is hardly an issue. Many excellent breeders choose the pup to fit the family or buyer and there is an advantage since the breeder has had time to study each puppies temperament. Less liklihood of less experienced person picking a puppy on a whom, or on the basis of minimal exposure to the litter.

It's all in how careful a buyer is in selecting the breeder.

In this case, I'm sure Wasco (or Cody), will prove a healthy and beautiful pup that they will adore.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We had Halo flown all the way across the country - Connecticut to California! I was hesitant about it at first since we'd never gotten a puppy where we did not meet the breeder and dam, but I relied on opinions and advice from people here who knew me from my pictures and stories on the board about the kind of life we provide for our dogs, and who also knew the breeder and trained with her, and had met Halo in person. They described her personality in detail, and thought she would be a great fit for our family. They also said that the breeder really cared about the homes her puppies go to, and was careful to make sure they would be a good fit. So I contacted the breeder and discussed what we were (and were not!) looking for, personality traits that were important to us, the kind of training I had done with Dena & Keefer and the activities we liked to do with them, the amount and kind of exercise they typically got, and the expectations I had of a future pup, and she thought we would provide a great home for Halo. I felt sure she would have told me if she didn't think Halo would be right for us, based on what other people had told me about her. I asked a lot of questions and we thought, and talked, about it for several days before making a decision. Apparently, she had also been contacted privately about us as a potential home for Halo by several people, and they were very supportive of the idea, which probably also helped her make a decision to offer her to us.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

What a nice looking pup! Good luck and have fun going through all those puppy stages!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

ok, so is he home?


----------



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

I wanted to thank every one for all the help and advice we have received on this board in our search for Cody. We took a vote and it was 3 for Cody to 1 for Wasko. He is very smart so I'm sure he will learn his name from Corkey's. He already knows sit and we are working on waiting to go out the door. I am going to start a new thread about His first couple of days home, it has been wonderful and quite eventful. Thanks again all.

Mike


Here are a couple of pics....


----------



## FlaBeachBum (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Guys!

My thanks to everyone here for all the great tips. We've been on this roller coaster ride and I think we are now settling nicely and just love our new pup, CODY! He is the coolest little fella you ever met. He is not too hyper, nor is he too calm. He is doing great at potty training already and I think he knows SIT, STAY, and COME. It has only been about 57 hours that we have had him. 

Great site, thanks to everyone!

Meredith (Mom to Cody)


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: FlaBeachBumHi Guys!
> 
> He is the coolest little fella you ever met. He is not too hyper, nor is he too calm. He is doing great at potty training already and I think he knows SIT, STAY, and COME.


Wow! Great job.

Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats! He is one handsome little fella and looks like he will be well loved! A nice dark red pigment to match your corgi also


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

awww, they're the same size! That won't last for long!!







I can't wait to watch the little corgi legs keep up with the GSD!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Good for you! Happy family, happy puppy, hopefully happy Corgi!!

I'm so glad you did your research! Welcome home Cody and make sure Dad posts your adventures here!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

So glad you were able to find the right pup for you! He's soo adorable!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

congrats!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wonder what happened with this little guy. Last was that they were getting ready to sue the breeder?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ruth I was wondering the same thing.


----------

